# Large breed or not



## Solonor2011 (Oct 1, 2018)

I have a standard poodle puppy. She's 7.5 months old now and she weighs 33 lbs. Her mom was 45 lbs and her dad was 52 lbs. I've been feeding her large breed puppy food so far. I'm wondering if she should be on large breed food or not?

How much did your standard poodle puppies weigh around this age?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

We also fed large breed puppy food but I don't remember what Lily and Javelin weighed at that age. I think you can transition to adult food at this point. While we still fed kibble we always fed large breed even though the spoos weigh 37 and 49 pounds. Our GSD is around 100 pounds and it was easier to feed them all the same thing. Our dogs now eat home cooked food.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Solonor2011 said:


> I have a standard poodle puppy. She's 7.5 months old now and she weighs 33 lbs. Her mom was 45 lbs and her dad was 52 lbs. I've been feeding her large breed puppy food so far. I'm wondering if she should be on large breed food or not?
> 
> How much did your standard poodle puppies weigh around this age?


At 7 months my Poppy weighed 38.5 lbs. her adult height is 23" and she is 45 lbs.

I always fed an all life stages food so I can not answer the food question. 
Enjoy that baby....they grow up fast.


----------



## EVpoodle (Sep 25, 2018)

I am currently feeding Evie, who is seven months large breed puppy food. She is 25 inches a the withers and weighs around 38.


----------

